# pics



## colinsimpson (Feb 6, 2009)

hi guys,

can anyone tell me how you post pics on the forum?? just bought some new wheels and would like peoples opinions...

cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

2 ways now

1 open a photobucket account - upload your pics - once uploaded copy the bottom link under the relevant pic then paste it into your post

should look something like this but without the dashes

-http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=527-

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=527

or add your car to the garage and upload the pics to this site then do the same


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ikon66, nice pic. i like the r32 and tt roadster in the background. guess you're king of the street with the tts lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

p1tse said:


> ikon66, nice pic. i like the r32 and tt roadster in the background. guess you're king of the street with the tts lol


well that wouldn't be for me to say


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... Wheels look ok


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

